# Weirdest evolution



## ZimD (Jun 25, 2008)

Bringing back this topic.

What evolutions do you think are the weirdest? I've always thought Carvahna to Sharpedo, Dragonite to Dragonair, and Charmeleon to Charizard were pretty weird, along with others I just can't think of right now.


----------



## Keta (Jun 25, 2008)

Remoraid to Octillery. A blue fish to a giant red octopus. Who would have thought it? I was very sure they were two different species until I looked it up online. >.>


----------



## @lex (Jun 25, 2008)

Trapinch to Vibrave :3 I would never have known.


----------



## Manaphy DriftRider (Jun 25, 2008)

Keta said:


> Remoraid to Octillery. A blue fish to a giant red octopus.


Agreed.


----------



## Dark_Pikachu (Jun 25, 2008)

Magikarp to Gyarados. A puny fidh to a powerful dragon.


----------



## Goldenpelt (Jun 25, 2008)

Venonat to Venemoth. Gnats and moths are two completely different species.


----------



## Get Innocuous! (Jun 25, 2008)

@lex said:


> Trapinch to Vibrave :3 I would never have known.


And Vibrava to Flygon, to be honest. That whole evolution line garnered a "WTF?" reaction from me. >>

Snorunt to Glalie is another odd one (though Froslass at least looked slightly logical), and the Bagon line is rather odd, too.

Hoenn brought us some freaky evolutions. X3


----------



## Grinning Calamity (Jun 25, 2008)

Dang, I was thinking about this yesterday, but I forgot all of them!

Lol, Remoraid to Octillery... Wierd...


----------



## Goldenpelt (Jun 25, 2008)

Can't forget Piloswine to Mamoswine. How the hell does a boar evolve into a mammoth?


----------



## Darksong (Jun 25, 2008)

Keta said:


> Remoraid to Octillery. A blue fish to a giant red octopus. Who would have thought it? I was very sure they were two different species until I looked it up online. >.>


Same here. I didn't know they were in the same evolution line until I looked it up on pokemon.com.



Dark_Pikachu said:


> Magikarp to Gyarados. A puny fidh to a powerful dragon.


Actually, Magikarp's evolution into Gyarados may be weird, but it is based on a Chinese myth where fish swim upstream to become dragons, or so I saw at the old forums.

As for my own opinion, it would be Nidorina into Nidoqueen, and the same with the male versions. They grow really big and stand on two legs all of a sudden. And who makes them queen (or king) anyway?


----------



## Goldenpelt (Jun 25, 2008)

Golbat to Crobat. A blue bat with a huge mouth and feet turns into a purple bat with a small mouth and another set of wings.


----------



## Athasan (Jun 25, 2008)

Ah, yes. Remoraid to Octillery is rather weird, now that I think about it. But I'm not really finding anything else all that strange.... Most of the other evolutions seem to make sense, in their own little way. Maybe I find Gloom to Bellossom a bit odd too, but just not very much....


----------



## Crazy Linoone (Jun 25, 2008)

Gardevoir said:


> Keta said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I agree. I still can't figure out how that evolution works...


----------



## Peegeray (Jun 25, 2008)

i always thought shroomish to breloom was a bit weird
it suddenly grows limbs


----------



## Storm Earth and Fire (Jun 25, 2008)

All evolutions seem fairly normal compared to Remoraid > Octillery... Trapinch to Vibrava comes close, though.


----------



## Blaziking the God General (Jun 25, 2008)

Hmm, I have to say that Trapinch - Vibrava really shocked me the first time I had a Trapinch. It evolved and I said to myself, "What on earth possesed the game makers to make two completely different Pokemon into a chain of evolutions?"

Gloom to Bellossom is really weird too. Same with Tangela to Tangrowth. Suddenly it has long massive hands.


----------



## Goldenpelt (Jun 25, 2008)

Did I mention Magmar to Magmortar? It suddenly loses it's beak and tail, and becomes incredibly fat.


----------



## Hawkfish (Jun 25, 2008)

Remoraid to Octillery. Although in a way it does make sense since Remoraid is the shape of a pistol and Octillery is well based on artillery(at least it's name). So both are weaponry aquatic beings.


----------



## Kaito (Jun 25, 2008)

I agree with Trapich - Vibrava but also Shelgon - Salamence. Oh looks it's a cute little ball with eyes :3 OH WHOA IT HAS WINGS AND IS GIGANTIC NOW. The dragons like the pop out of nowhere, even Dragonair - Dragonite I thought was weird at first. 

Also Surskit - Masquerain. Because _what._


----------



## Fluffy the Eevee (Jun 25, 2008)

Kabuto to Kabutops. And Remoraid to Octilarry. Kabuto turns into a Syther rip-off! That's about it.


----------



## surskitty (Jun 25, 2008)

Trapinch to Vibrava actually makes sense.  Trapinch is an antlion larva; Vibrava is an adult antlion which looks a lot like a dragonfly.  Flygon is taking the adult antlion and making it a dragon.


----------



## Erindor the Espeon (Jun 25, 2008)

Magikarp to Gyrados. That, and the evolutions to Clampearl. Weird, and creepy.


----------



## ZimD (Jun 26, 2008)

Trapinch to Vibrava actually does make sense, since it's based on an antlion. Magikarp to Gyarados is based on some Chinese legend that has to do with a carp leaping over some gate in a waterfall and becoming a dragon or something, which is probably why in Snap you get Gyarados to come out by making Magikarp go into the waterfall. I know there's some explanation for Remoraid to Octillery that I don't remember but I think somebody already said it. I really don't understand Carvanha to Sharpedo, though.


----------



## Get Innocuous! (Jun 26, 2008)

I can see sense in Carvanha -> Sharpedo - piranha to shark. Small man-eating fish to large man-eating fish.

Though obviously both interpretations of these fish are based on the Hollywood portrayals of them. ._.


----------



## STEELIXMANIAC (Jun 26, 2008)

Remoraid to Octillery and Vibrava to Flygon win it for me. There's no link between them (well, the latter makes more sense than the previous one... it's still weird. And remora to octopus? Fail.).


----------



## ultraviolet (Jun 26, 2008)

I always though shroomish to breloom was a bit whatdigimon to me, but I really think they fail with dragonair to dragonite. It changes colour and grows limbs and gains 20 pounds. :/

Also, feebas to milotic is like taking magikarp to gyrados and making it beautiful or something. o.O


----------



## Bluwiikoon (Jun 26, 2008)

Budew to Roselia always seemed weird to me, and Pineco to Forretress. But other than that, everyone else has pretty much said it all, haha.


----------



## Crystallic_Shadow (Jun 26, 2008)

ultraviolet said:


> Also, feebas to milotic is like taking magikarp to gyrados and making it beautiful or something. o.O


I think it makes sense. Sort of an 'ugly duckling' thing.
Remoraid-->Octillery, though? No.


----------



## Kaiser Von Pyroheimer III (Jun 26, 2008)

The tri-evolutions, like diglett or magnemite...but mainly, Weezing. It's supposed to be three Koffing that connected together, but what happened to the third one's face? It's just this little blob hanging off like a sixth finger.

Other than that,
Remoraid -> Octillery.


----------



## shadow_lugia (Jun 26, 2008)

Missingno. to Kangaskhan. Definetely.
Although Remoraid to Octillery and Nincada to Shedinja is kinda weird too.


----------



## Mercury (Jun 28, 2008)

Surskit to Masquerain. It is part Water for a second, then sprouts wings (I think it's 6) and becomes part Flying. Wierd.


----------



## Noctowl (Jun 29, 2008)

Remoraid to Octillery and shelgon to salamence.


----------



## airpix (Jun 29, 2008)

shadow_lugia said:


> Missingno. to Kangaskhan. Definetely.
> Although Remoraid to Octillery and Nincada to Shedinja is kinda weird too.


But Missingno. isn't counted as an official pokemon, is it? I thought it was just a glitch, which explained the wierd evolutions.

Anyway, I always found Mareep to Flaaffy a bit weird. All of a sudden, Mareep stands on its hind legs, and Mareep are based on sheep, aren't they? Since when could sheep stand up right?

Oh, and what about Spoink to Grumpig? How can a strange little creature that doesn't really look like any animal, or mythical creature, turn into a pig? It just doesn't make any sence.​


----------



## Roxxor (Jun 29, 2008)

Eevee has some strange evolutions.  "Look everyone!  I'm going to set a radioactive rock on fire and give it to my cute little Eevee, so it can mutate into a firey version of itself." or "The time is right.  Eevee, kill that Starly and quickly hug the mossy rock."

I like the Eevee evolutions, but it does seem a little odd.


----------



## ultraviolet (Jun 30, 2008)

Roxxor said:
			
		

> "The time is right. Eevee, kill that Starly and quickly hug the mossy rock."


hahaha! that made me smile.


----------



## #1 bro (Jun 30, 2008)

Pineco to Foretress, def. I mean, wtf, first you have a pinecone with eyes, then you have a _rock_ with eyes and little tumor things. Doesn't make too much sense to me.

Remoraid to Octillery is just one of many puny fish -> other random sea creature evolution chains in the pokemon franchise. You've got Remoraid and Octillery, and then Magikarp and Gyarados, and Feebas to Milotic. 

Nincada to Shedinja also makes sense, as Shedinja is supposed to be the skin Nincada sheds as it evolves into Ninjask. Shedinja is like the shell left behind. (Hence *Shed*inja).


----------



## Drifloon Rocks (Jun 30, 2008)

Well, the Trapinch to Vibrava one has a good reasom behind it. Trapinch is based on an Ant Lion larva, whereas Vibrava is based on an adult And Lion. An Ant lion is a bug. Look it up. It's really no wierder than most bug evolutions (Caterpie to Metapod, Wurmple to Cascoon) If you know about the Ant Lion.

But Larvitar into Pupitar ,akes no sense to me. How is a little rock dinosaur creature a larva?


----------



## The Alpha Banana (Jun 30, 2008)

It's the Clamperl to Huntail/Gorebyss. I mean, it turns from a circular shell thing into a snake that either sucks your blood or eats you. Or both. ._.


----------



## Lupine Volt (Jun 30, 2008)

Eevee is sort of odd...it's just sort of me, waiting in the middle of the night for the clock to change, with my Eevee about to kill a weakened Pokemon. 

"Wait for it...wait for it...DIE!" 

Oh, and Remoraid to Octillary. Very unusual.


----------



## Crazy Weavile (Jul 1, 2008)

Slowpoke-Slowbro/Slowking

It evolves by having a giant clam stuck to its tail/head. What? And I love Slowbro, too... But that's just weird.


----------



## Evolutionary (Jul 1, 2008)

Remoraid to Octillery. For sure but really I think nintendo have gone mad and some sinnoh evolutions are preety wierd...


----------



## Flying Bread (Jul 2, 2008)

Bagon to shelgon, Shelgon to Salamence, Trapinch to Vibrava, Zigzaggoon to Linnoone, Gible to gabite, Lombre to Ludicolo, Vigoroth to Slaking

All thos triggered a WTF? Is my game messed up? Reaction.


----------



## Espeon (Jul 2, 2008)

Zim Del Invasor said:


> Bringing back this topic.
> 
> What evolutions do you think are the weirdest? I've always thought Carvahna to Sharpedo, Dragonite to Dragonair, and Charmeleon to Charizard were pretty weird, along with others I just can't think of right now.


Okay, I'm not sure if anyone else has noticed this yet, but Dragonite doesn't evolve into Dragonair. It's the other way around. xDD


----------



## turbler (Jul 5, 2008)

Dark_Pikachu said:


> Magikarp to Gyarados. A puny fidh to a powerful dragon.


well actually a japanese ledgend states that if a carp (it's called magi*karp* for a reason) swims all the way upstream it will go from a bony meatless fish into a mighty
sea serpent/dragon/dragon sea serpent etc. (different people believe it will become different things but the whole sea based dragon thing is in all versions)(this became the Pokemon gyarados


----------



## Dark Tyranitar (Jul 8, 2008)

For me, Feebas/Milotic and Trapinch/Vibrava are the weirdest. I started raising a Nincada, thinking it was the prevo of Vibrava for a while. XD Fortunately, I realized at level 14.


----------



## Tropiking (Jul 8, 2008)

For me I think that Whismur to Loudred was the weirdest. I mean, a cute little pink thing to a huge, loud Pokemon with speakers for ears? 0_o


----------



## Dark Tyranitar (Jul 8, 2008)

WHISMUR IS NOT CUTE!!! Um...sorry. I hate Whismur...


----------



## Tropiking (Jul 8, 2008)

Well, I personally don't think Whismer is cute either but a lot of people do. I was just trying to get a point across. I mean, it is a pretty weird evolution.


----------



## Dark Tyranitar (Jul 8, 2008)

Yeah, I'll grant that. They're both evil, though.


----------



## kaia (Jul 8, 2008)

vanusaur


----------



## kunikida. (Jul 8, 2008)

Loudred-> Exploud- I thought Loudred was a bit cute at first, but when I found out that Loudred evolved into that...thing, I never evolved my Loudred. Except once. But never did it again...

Eevee-> Vaporeon or Jolteon- I love them all, but a fox like Pokemon evolving into something with a mermaid tail, or instantly gaining spikes for fur? Cool, but weird.

Machoke-> Machamp- It's just the thing where Machoke has 2 arms, and another pair is there when it evolves. Who's responsible for this? I won't even answer.

That's all I got right now, but I might come up with more later.


----------



## John (Jul 9, 2008)

I'm beginning to think Sandshrews evolution line is a bit messed up. BEcasue I mean, He is.... like... bricks. Then they magically turn into some sort of spikes, and his nails grow big. 0-o


----------



## Proto_Fan (Jul 9, 2008)

Graveler -> Golem

wtf where'd the other set of arms go? D:


----------



## Dark Tyranitar (Jul 10, 2008)

Proto_Fan said:


> Graveler -> Golem
> 
> wtf where'd the other set of arms go? D:


Okay, now that I think about it...:freaked:


----------



## Alexi (Jul 11, 2008)

Flaaffy -> Ampharos. They look NOTHING alike!

Prinplup -> Empleon. Wait, it's part Steel...Whut.

Sheildon -> Bastidon. Aw, so cute-WIGGITYWHATITSHUGE.

Beldum -> Metang. It grows 12x its size! D:


----------



## Dark Tyranitar (Jul 11, 2008)

Actually, Flaaffy to Ampharos makes sense. It loses some fur each level up, due to high amounts of electricity. Ampharos is a bald Flaaffy...with yellow skin.


----------



## Alexi (Jul 11, 2008)

Yes, but it doesn't look a thing like sheep. Not even a shaved sheep!


----------



## Storm Earth and Fire (Jul 11, 2008)

It's got the same... tail... and... face. Therefore it makes sense.


----------



## Alexi (Jul 11, 2008)

Oh, of course!

Staryu's kinda strange. It's like another staryu attaches to it and they turn purple. o.O


----------



## Storm Earth and Fire (Jul 11, 2008)

Alexi said:


> Staryu's kinda strange. It's like another staryu attaches to it and they turn purple. o.O


There's a dirty joke hidden in there somewhere.

Their configuration leads me to believe that 1 Staryu comes in... from... _behind._


----------



## Alexi (Jul 11, 2008)

Hohoho...Professor Oak must really have a fun time at the lab, eh? ;D


----------



## pokebone (Jul 11, 2008)

Keta said:


> Remoraid to Octillery. A blue fish to a giant red octopus. Who would have thought it? I was very sure they were two different species until I looked it up online. >.>


i agree who in the world would have guessed that they were in the same evolution chain


----------



## NightmareSnake (Jul 31, 2008)

Feebas - Milotic. Just Why?

And I used to think Shelgon evolved into Flygon when I first got the game. They have matching names, but are unrelated!? WTF?


----------



## shadow_lugia (Jul 31, 2008)

=

o.O What. The. Hell. How does a bunch of eggs turn into a tree?

=

I never really understood.

=

Like most people :P

=/

o.o A clam turning into a fish?

=

Uh... No. I don't want whatever you're selling.


----------

